# automatic and mods



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

I think when mods become available for any sports car, the mod designers think that it will be installed most likely on a car with manual transmission. I've done a lot of research and talked with several dealers and I've come to the conclusion that the GTO's a4 transmission is a few tenths of a sec faster than the m6 in 0-60mph (a few tenths is a lot IMO). Maybe the manual is faster if you want to abuse the transmission, but I don't want to do that. My question is: If a computer decides when to change gears with an automatic, how will it react to engine mods like a supercharger? Will the computer think it's cool simply changing to the next gear sooner? Or will the computer have a fit because its programmer never taught it to handle a car with such different stats? Thanks.


----------



## Napalm (Dec 19, 2004)

The computer will shift according to RPM and engine load (full throttle, half etc) The computer reprogramers will allow you to change the shift points accordingly. For example a new cam, exhaust changes the max torque RPM from 4850 to 4400 and supplies more torque. After running the car some you decide that the shift need to occur at 4700, you can use the programer to chage it and make the automatic shift quicker (read harder) if necessary.

Basically the computer will adapt and you can force it to adapt to you specific mods.

Hope this helps


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

Give your wife the automatic (Chick Shift) and get a Manual and then you won't have to worry about it.  

With the turner/programer you should be able to run many mods and then go back to change the shift points.


----------

